# Treating a burst heel bulb abscess?



## justsambam08

Once the abscess has burst, thats pretty much it--the infection has drained, and all thats left is the actual hole it came out of. Just make sure the hole stays clean and dry. No need to bandage or soak. If he's not lame on it, he can work.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

justsambam08 said:


> Once the abscess has burst, thats pretty much it--the infection has drained, and all thats left is the actual hole it came out of. Just make sure the hole stays clean and dry. No need to bandage or soak. If he's not lame on it, he can work.


Agreed. Stop soaking it, keep it as dry and clean as you can, and just let it heal on it's own. Usually the more you mess with it, the longer it takes.


----------



## emilieg

It was looking pretty grim today, giving off heat and it had a bit of a smell. My vet's coming out tomorrow, hopefully.

Any thoughts on this though... 
As you can see in the picture, there's a hole that's clean, and then above it there's this red spot that smells off and is really red... I'm not sure if it's a secondary abscess, or part of the original or what.

The hole doesn't show that well, but it's the dark area under the red spot. The hole itself is clean and not giving off any fluids.
The red spot looked way worse today than yesterday.

I'm kind of semi-concerned, I just re-bandaged it today after cleaning it off. He does seem to be completely sound on the foot though, and he isn't showing any signs of being affected by it.


----------



## justsambam08

This could be a sore possibly....since the pic is not of the best quality, I'm assuming its on the outside of the foot, not the part of the bulb that would potentially come into contact with the ground....It almost looks to be at the coronary band. 

I would just wait to see what the vet says, but I would not soak it, since epsom salts probably would not feel too good on that. Keep it clean and apply an antibiotic and you can't go wrong with that, as far as basic wound care.


----------



## emilieg

I do think it's located around the coronary band, you're right. I can't see how a sore would develop there, because he's been bandaged the whole week. I don't think the bandages could cause something that bad?

You think something like Polysporin would be alright then? I'm not completely sure they can come out tomorrow, and I'm at a bit of a loss as far as wound care goes. I'm thinking of asking for some oral antibiotics.


----------



## shesinthebarn

Do you have animalintex pads? I would dampen one and place it on there firmly wrapped with vetwrap. Change it every 12 hours or so, but I'd also avoid the soaking at this point. There is a point where soaking becomes counterproductive. The poultice pad will keep it moist enough. I've seen horses with majoy blow-outs have bad fevers, so keep an eye on his temp. Keep trying your farrier, as they are often more usefull in treating these things than a vet although I do think it wise to consult a vet at this point as well.
Good luck - abscessed feet suck!


----------



## shesinthebarn

justsambam08 said:


> This could be a sore possibly....since the pic is not of the best quality, I'm assuming its on the outside of the foot, not the part of the bulb that would potentially come into contact with the ground....It almost looks to be at the coronary band.
> 
> It looks like the inside of the foot to me, and it's a pretty classic place for an abscess of gravel to errupt. The infection will take the path of least resistence and that is often throught the coronet band. Sometimes they will errupt from the coronet band as well as through the sole or frog.
> If you are using a poultice pad, I wouldn't put anything on there like an ointment. Just use the poultice pad and maybe scrub once a day with castiles or similar mild product to keep it clean. Pay close attention to the discharge on the pad.


----------



## kassierae

Honestly, I would leave it alone. That looks like a mild scrape/sore, and wrapping it will just keep it and the abcess moist when it should be kept dry. Chopper blew an abcess out of his heel after being dead lame for almost a week. As soon as it blew I cleaned it up, left it alone and put him back to work.


----------



## shesinthebarn

^^if there is a foul odour and heat as she mentioned, perhaps continued poulticing would be a good idea until the discharge stops on the poultice pad. Otherwise if it dries up and there is remaining infection in the pocket it can fester more and become a bigger problem.


----------



## kassierae

I doubt it, many abcesses(and sores) give off foul odor. I would still leave it alone. Maybe put him on some SMZ's to fight infection but that's it.


----------



## emilieg

The vet said that it's likely a secondary abscess trying to burst, and he put him on sulfa antibiotics. I'm supposed to keep wrapping it, but stop soaking it.

Should I be disinfecting the area with iodine? I've read that in a few places.

Thanks everyone for all the advice


----------



## kassierae

Wow, I have never heard of a vet saying to wrap an abcess. The dryer you keep it the faster it will heal.

I personally would still leave it alone.


----------



## shesinthebarn

If you were going to scrub it, I'd use DILUTED betadine or castiles soap (available at most drug stores) which is very very mild. Just make sure that you rinse it well before you put the pad on it. Our vets always tell us to use animalintex pads dampened and scrub the are daily with castiles, and only soak it the first 2 days or so.
GL treating it


----------



## emilieg

Thanks, I'll give it a shot 
If I don't wrap it, then it definitely won't stay dry. On the West Coast it's still pretty rainy, and some parts of his paddock are still muddy. Unfortunately they're the parts he likes to stand in.


----------



## kassierae

^The mud won't kill him. Chopper's happen in early spring when it was rainy and his was a HUGE abcess. Like, almost the size of a quarter. His healed within a week or so.


----------

